
Color Picker 1.0 – advanced open-source cross-platform color picker application - app4soft
https://github.com/sk1project/color-picker/releases/tag/v1.0
======
app4soft
_sK1 Project_ [0] team happy to present first release of advanced cross-
platform _Color Picker_ application powered by magnify glass and palette
editing functionality.

Actually binary builds of _v1.0_ release provided[1] for popular Linux
distributions, but just now we are working on next minor release that would be
ready for Windows; macOS support is next milestone.

We are open to any contributions in testing and development on GitHub.[2]

For testing purpose we provide daily/nightly builds too.[3]

If you want and could help us with extending locales support, follow our guide
for _sK1_ translators.[4]

[0] [https://sk1project.net](https://sk1project.net)

[1] [https://downloads.sk1project.net/color-
picker/1.0/](https://downloads.sk1project.net/color-picker/1.0/)

[2] [https://github.com/sk1project/color-
picker](https://github.com/sk1project/color-picker)

[3] [https://downloads.sk1project.net/color-
picker/nightbuilds/](https://downloads.sk1project.net/color-
picker/nightbuilds/)

[4]
[https://github.com/sk1project/sk1-wx/blob/master/docs/transl...](https://github.com/sk1project/sk1-wx/blob/master/docs/translation.md)

